# unwell chi



## bubbles61 (Oct 20, 2010)

Hiya, im a bit concerned about my chi...yesterday she had terrible really smelly runs, then she seemed ok, then in the evening she was on the bed, she started shaking, then panting, and then she pooed on the bed...runs again. i took her to the vet and £156 later we came home with the vet saying theres no obv signs. she had diarhra (cant spell it) 3 times in the night. this morning she was a little bit sick, and started shiverig again. she hasnt eaten or drank anything. at present she is wrapped up in a duvet next to me asleep. should i be worried? or is it just a passing bug. please help me tammy xxx


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Didn't the vet give antibiotics,take a temperature ? that's what my vet did for my sheltie and it was a virus


----------



## bubbles61 (Oct 20, 2010)

hiya, he did take her temperature, but sais she was normal, he gave me some paste, to combine her stool, but her wont let me give it to her, ive tried every which way, she just bites me! apar from that he didnt seem that interested because she seemed to perk up at the vet and didnt look ill atall, but as soon as we go home, she just went straight to bed. xx


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

They always do look better as soon as you go through that vets door,try the paste on food,or put some on your finger and rub round the gums you could try.What's wrong with all these vets there's so many on here with vets that seem as if they couldn't give a damn,i count myself so lucky the receptionists are brilliant and the vets are a all lovely.Hope she gets better soon


----------



## bubbles61 (Oct 20, 2010)

Thanku, I have literally just tried her with some boiled chicken, but she wouldn't even lick my finger xx


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

Try to get some honey or syrup in her to give her some calories. Just put it on her gums or tongue. Give her something like pedilyte or whatever equivelant you have in the UK to replace electrolytes. She needs to drink if possible, maybe with a small syringe. (Always shoot the liquid into the side of their mouth, not down their throat as this can cause water to go in the lungs.) If you have something smelly like sardines or tuna, try the paste with that. Boiled chicken has very little smell so doesn't stimulate them to eat it.


----------



## bubbles61 (Oct 20, 2010)

Hiya, I will try her with sum honey and then see how she goes, she doesn't look any worse, so maybe the worst is over xx


----------



## CarrieAndCalista (Jul 22, 2011)

Hmmm... try putting the paste onto her paws... I know it is weird, but she will lick it off. 
We always did this with the rabbits and I tried it with Calista recently... worked a charm as they say


----------



## mooberry (Jan 31, 2011)

CarrieAndCalista said:


> Hmmm... try putting the paste onto her paws... I know it is weird, but she will lick it off.
> We always did this with the rabbits and I tried it with Calista recently... worked a charm as they say


What a smart idea!!

In our house when we have to cut nails we do peanut butter on the roof of the mouth then while they are busy getting it off we cut maybe that will work?


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

How is she doing today


----------



## bubbles61 (Oct 20, 2010)

Hiya, well today, you wouldn't have know she was ill, she's tearing around being a little monkey!! She has eaten so much and has had lots to drink!! It was a stressful 2 days with 2 sleepless nites, but I'm so pleased that she is now ok, it would have broken my heart if anything did happen to her, she the light of my life, thank you for all your help, I pray we never have to go through it again. Love to you all xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

Awe poor baby, hope she feels better. My vet always told me to give grease free hamburger and rice for couple days.


----------



## mooberry (Jan 31, 2011)

In GR's the recipe for being sick is boiled chicken and white rice


----------



## mooberry (Jan 31, 2011)

pumpkin works very well too


----------

